# aMsn + webcam



## _N É * M0 (11 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un probleme avec aMsn. Mes contact ne voient pas ma webcam, ils voient juste un ecran blanc. Alors que moi je peux les voirs.
J'ai deja lu les autres messages qui traitent du sujet mais aucuns n'a pu m'aider.

Merci


----------



## DeepDark (12 Juillet 2008)

As tu la dernière version de aMSN?


Note du modo : et as tu posté dans le bon forum ? non, hein ! On y va !


----------



## _N É * M0 (21 Juillet 2008)

Oui j'ai la derniere version de aMsn


----------



## dp72fr (24 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,  

Pour ma part j'utilise un iMac intel avec la webcam intégrée et AMSN sur  une connexion freebox 
Le  principe décrit ci-dessous est valable pour toutes les box mais les  manipulations douverture de port et de DHCP devront être adaptées au routeur (  voir assistance du FAI ..)

En fait le problème pour que la cam s'affiche  correctement est assez simple à résoudre si on fait abstraction du jargon  technique. 
Le problème est lié à la freebox ( ou neuf-box, livebox )  utilisée en mode routeur qui « isole » votre réseau local (chez vous  quoi!!!) du monde extérieur. C'est bien pour la sécurité mais ça pose des  problèmes avec certaines applications .... dont Amsn. 

Sans rentrer dans  des détails trop techniques, il faut dire au routeur que certain types de  demandes doivent être re-dirigées vers un poste précis. C'est ce qu'on appelle  le port forwarding. Donc vous allez devoir dire à votre freebox que certains  services (port de 6800 à 7000 en protocole TCP et UPD) sont destinés à une  adresse précise de votre réseau. 
Facile .... 
Le deuxième problème qui se  pose est que, par défaut votre beau mac ou PC n'a pas toujours la même adresse  IP ce qui induit que votre redirection de port ne va pas marcher à tous les  coups ... donc pour ça il y a plusieurs solutions ( attribution d'une IP fixe au  poste mais c'est pas très élégant ...) mais je vous conseille sur la freebox  d'utiliser une possibilité plus classe.. le bail DHCP permanent (c'est le  mécanisme qui attribue l'adresse aux postes du réseau) comme ça le serveur DHCP  de la box va toujours donner la même adresse à votre poste. 

Bon assez de  théorie... 

Vous allez avoir besoin de votre adresse MAC ( rien a voir  avec machintosh ..), cette adresse identifie votre carte réseau de manière  unique : 
Pour ça allez dans les préférences système sur votre mac (intosh)  
puis sur réseau, là vous cliquez sur avancé puis sur ethernet 
L'adresse  MAC est appelée ID éthernet elle a la forme 00:aa:a1:00:4x:00 .. vous notez  
exactement cette valeur 
Attention :  si vous utiliser une connexion sans fil cest ladresse MAC de votre carte  airport dont vous allez avoir besoin.(l'adresse MAC à récupérer se trouve dans  l'onglet "AIRPORT" des paramètres réseau (sur le premier onglet AIRPORT,  "identifiant Airport"). Le reste de la manip est exactement identique.)


*Il  vous faut maintenant configurer votre routeur* :  Par exemple pour une freefox :
vous vous connectez chez free sur votre  compte et vous allez dans les « fonctions optionnelles de la freebox »  
Là, vous choisissez « fonction routeur » 

vous allez en bas  de la page dans « baux DHC permanents » vous entrez une adresse IP (  par exemple 192.168.0.10) et l'adresse mac que vous avez récupéré plus haut  
vous cliquez sur ajouter... 


vous remontez un peu plus haut et  vous entrez dans redirection de plages de ports: 
début 6800; fin 7000;  protocole TCP; destination .. 192.168.0.10 ( si vous avez suivi mon exemple)  
vous cliquez sur ajouter puis vous insérez la même ligne avec un protocole  UDP 

Vous validez par envoyer. 
vous redémarrez votre freebox  

c'est fini ... bonnes discutions sur Amsn


----------



## nad-marsilia (11 Août 2008)

J'ai aussi un problème avec la webcam sur Mac avec amsn ou mercury (ai essayé les 2). J'ai lu avec intérêt le mot de dp72fr, mais impossible de trouver dans mon compte chez neuf (suis sur 9 box) les « fonctions optionnelles de la box »  et la « fonction routeur »
Quelqu'un sait-il comment on peut faire pour 9 ?
Merci par avance


----------



## maousse (12 Août 2008)

Merci pour ce pas-à-pas, dp


dp72fr a dit:


> vous remontez un peu plus haut et  vous entrez dans redirection de plages de ports:
> début 6800; fin 7000;  protocole TCP; destination .. 192.168.0.10 ( si vous avez suivi mon exemple)
> vous cliquez sur ajouter puis vous insérez la même ligne avec un protocole  UDP



Question bête : il y a une raison pour mapper 200 ports d'un coup, alors que la faq amsn n'indique que les ports 6890 à 6900 ?


@nad: indique l'adresse ip de ta neufbox dans un navigateur web pour accéder à sa page de configuration.


----------



## _N É * M0 (20 Août 2008)

Merci pour les explications.
Mais j'ai la live Box et je ne parviens toujours pas a resoudre le probleme


----------

